# ο λάτρης, η...;



## nickel (Jul 17, 2011)

Σε όποιο λεξικό κι αν κοιτάξετε, θα δείτε ότι ο αρσενικός *λάτρης* έχει για λόγιο θηλυκό τη _λάτριδα_ (για την ακρίβεια: *η λάτρις*, που κλίνεται _της λάτριδος, τη λάτριδα_) και σαν μη λόγιο, της δημοτικής, τη *λάτρισσα*.

Περιττό να πω ότι πολλοί, αν όχι οι περισσότεροι, λένε «η λάτρης». Τώρα, το τι κάνουν στη γενική πτώση, ο Θεός και η ψυχή τους!

Όταν πάμε στον _ειδωλολάτρη_, το θηλυκό *ειδωλολάτρισσα* φαίνεται να είναι παγιωμένο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2011)

Στο νέτι υπάρχει και μια *λατρίνα πιανίστρια (πιθανότατα από λατίνα), αλλά ο σύνδεσμος μάλλον έχει ζαλιστεί...


----------



## pidyo (Jul 17, 2011)

Ούτε η λάτρις ούτε η λάτρισσα ικανοποιούν. Στα αρχαιολογικά έχει επικρατήσει ο δανεισμός του θηλυκού του συγγενικού λατρευτής: η λατρεύτρια. Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος όμως ο λατρευτής δεν έχει το σημασιολογικό εύρος του λάτρη και περιορίζεται στα θρησκευτικά συμφραζόμενα. Είμαι λατρεύτρια του Μπετόβεν δεν λέγεται.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 17, 2011)

η λάτρα δεν παίζει, ε;


----------



## sarant (Jul 17, 2011)

Το Αντίστροφο λεξικό καταγράφει 61 λέξεις σε -λάτρης και, αν είδα καλά, 30 σε -λάτρισσα. Πάντως, ο τζερτζελολάτρης έχει θηλυκό, την τζερτζελολάτρισσα.

Και για να παρστοπικίσω (οφτοπικίζω, θίγοντας νέο θέμα):

Για το εραστής τι λένε άραγε τα λεξικά; Με τη μεταφορική έννοια έχει θηλυκό, εράστρια, αλλά ο Μπαμπινιώτης, τουλ. στην έκδοση που έχω εδώ, δεν το καταγράφει. Ούτε το ΛΚΝ. Ο ΑΠαππάς, που είχε γράψει άρθρο "Εράστριες και αραβίδες" λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει εράστρια και ότι λέμε ερωμένη, αλλά ξεχνάει τη μεταφορική χρήση της λέξης:
http://www.tovima.gr/books-ideas/article/?aid=158306

Περιέργως, ενώ εράστριες δεν υπάρχουν πολλές στα σώματα, υπάρχουν αντεράστριες από παλιά (και συχνά μαλλιοτραβιούνταν στις στήλες των εφημερίδων από τις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα). Ο Μπ. δεν καταγράφει θηλυκό στον αντεραστή, το ΛΚΝ ευτυχώς δίνει τον τύπο "αντεράστρια".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2011)

Αφού πήγαμε στους εραστές και τις ερωμένες, με την αυστηρή περιγραφή των όρων λεξικογραφικά, κτγμ δεν διαθέτουμε ακριβή απόδοση του αγγλικού lover όταν δεν πρόκειται για παράνομη σχέση. Μια ιδέα θα μπορούσε να είναι το ερωτικό ταίρι.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 14, 2015)

Στο ΧΛΝΓ δίνει (λόγ.) η _λάτρις_ & (σπάν.-προφ.) η _λάτρισσα_.



sarant said:


> Περιέργως, ενώ εράστριες δεν υπάρχουν πολλές στα σώματα, υπάρχουν αντεράστριες από παλιά (και συχνά μαλλιοτραβιούνταν στις στήλες των εφημερίδων από τις αρχές του 20ού αιώνα). Ο Μπ. δεν καταγράφει θηλυκό στον αντεραστή, το ΛΚΝ ευτυχώς δίνει τον τύπο "αντεράστρια".


Ούτε το ΧΛΝΓ έχει _εράστρια_, αλλά _αντεράστρια _έχει.


----------

